# SURVIVAL CHALLENGE / By C. T. Horner



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd say Bill got what was coming to him. ::clapping::


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

* if this a story in making

some advise on writing. expand on your story. you jump fast from point to point without any details. for example why does Tim like trout so much? you could go back to the times when he was with his grandfather in the sticks fishing. how did the fish look? what colors was it slimy shiny ect. how did he gut the fish? go into great detail and your story will be better. I like it as an outline and so far it sounds like it has potential. One other thing to be aware of is your main character Tim seems to me to be perfect when it comes to thinking and results. it may add to the flavor and reality if he failed for a time and then learned though his failures.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

10 to 1 Tim and Debra get sweet on one another and Tim finds out Debra is really a dude.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad your keyboard made it in!


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------

